
Ask HN: How do I start keeping a schedule? - gravy
Do you use any apps to stay disciplined&#x2F;keep to a schedule? Looking for advice on how to become disciplined..
======
julienreszka
Time block every of your interactions into 30 min slots in Google calendar.

Write them like this : Source | action | unit | preposition | Target | Example
: I | get | dollars | from | my client Example 2 : | I | take | packages | at
| Restaurant

